# Co2 supermarket reg and inline diffusers?



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

Is there enough pressure to use an inline on these regulators, just seen a thread where someone says they couldn't use one but didn't want to hijack the thread.

If so should i try the in tank bazooka style?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shades (16 Jun 2013)

Some people have had no problems with them but i could never get mine to work well with the UP inline atomizer. Bought a UP adjustable regulator and everything works ok know.


----------



## jacaranda (16 Jun 2013)

I use one of those regs and it works fine with an UP inline, its been running for a few months ok


----------



## EgorTheGreat (6 Sep 2013)

I've used one from them for a couple of years and not had any problems.


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Sep 2013)

the joy of Chinese quality control


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Sep 2013)

You love it really big clown , I bet you are Chinese  hahaha .....
I'm using one of these regs now and it's an improvement on my last Chinese reg  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Sep 2013)

I've just put a post on deanos thread he's got a co2 supermarket reg and he's having problems with it too. so about 50% are good and 50% are bad. so you may as well spend twice as much on a reg and get it right first go. buy from china take your chance


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Sep 2013)

Your absolutely right there , it is definitely hit and miss . You pay for what you get ....  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (7 Sep 2013)

I am not convinced the CO2 supermarket regulators with an in line atomisers are hit and miss, they would have been tested at 2bar and certain flow rate so not convinced a quality issue.

The pressure they produce (2-2.5 bar) is absolutely fine for in line diffuser. However from multiple experiences myself and reading here, if you have even the slightest leak in your setup, they appear to be very difficult to control bubble rate and/or fail to work with an in line diffuser. So people go out and buy an adjustable regulator crank it up to 3-4bar and suddenly in line diffuser works and bubble rate is nicely controllable as they have overcome the gas leaking out.

I have had numerous leaks in my CO2 setup (with in line diffuser), despite being a very small leak, seemed to make control of bubble rate quite difficult and variable. Bubble rate seemed also to speed up, then the gas "burps" out the diffuser and bubble rate slows down, all very confusing. Each day bubble rate would come on slightly different as well, including the odd day and yellow drop checker and "sleepy" fish...whoops. 2Kg fire extinguisher also lasting 30-40days rather that 150 odd (or more) days.

I have had leaks appear from seams of cheap Ebay bubble counters, leaks from plastic crazing on bubble counter, leaks from locking nuts of JBL bubble counter and recently from the seam of a one way valve. Despite dunking the equipment in water to check for leaks, some only appeared when pipes were moved/manipulated.

Now all sorted and leak free now (I hope). I too was convinced regulator had failed (or was cr*p) and there was no way my system was leaking.The bubble rate is easily adjusted from 1 bubble per 10 seconds to far too many per second to count (along with white out in the tank)!!. Once bubble rate is set stays set when solenoid opens each day.

So my theory and practical experience is you have a leak, if you can't get inline diffuser to work and can't set reliable bubble rate.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Sep 2013)

It still amounts to people buying cheap rubbish from china. If its not the reg its the rest of the system


----------



## EgorTheGreat (8 Sep 2013)

Not really Big Clown, a leak can come from anywhere - badly fitted tubing, to not tightening on a nut properly.  That's not the Chinese manufacturing's fault, it'd happen regardless.  Agreed, there's a lot of tat out there and maybe you've had bad experience yourself so it's justified for your case. I personally haven't had any issues and couldn't be happier with my Chinese-based setup.

I've ordered quite a bit from CO2 Supermarket and if you look at their feedback on eBay they've not received a one negative comment on the quality of the regulators, and it looks like they've sold a lot, so I guess the numbers speak for themselves.  So I think there's quite a lot of scaremongering going on here.  If it doesn't work then send it back and get a replacement or refund.  Simples.

For the sake of saving £40 compared to the more expensive regs I'd much rather do that.  I'd rather pay less and have £40 in my pocket than pay more for something that does exactly the same thing.  But each to their own.

Also, let's not forget, Aquascaping was born in Asia, so it's not like it's something the west has created and then outsourced out east - we're buying their stuff because they created the craft.


----------



## Ben C (21 Sep 2013)

I have a CO2 supermarket reg and despite my 'horror' when opening the box to find it is Chinese made, it has actually worked perfectly for me for a couple of years now. 
Do just be aware that you'll only get three or four canister cycles out of the O-ring in the Soda Stream adaptor. Have just traced the first ever leak in mine back to the rubber O-ring. Should be able to buy more at a hardware store, or CO2 supermarket sell them in packs of three. 
Under the pressure of the reg, they go hard and brittle and lose their effectiveness so you might like to check that before assuming its the whole reg...


----------



## Ben C (21 Sep 2013)

*Co2 Supermarket compatible O-rings:*  3/4" hose washer. £1.28 for five at B&Q.


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Sep 2013)

This sounds good  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ben C (23 Sep 2013)

Watching my diffuser fizz again after two days without CO2 has made me as happy as if every single leaf in my tank was pearling at the same time!


----------



## Brian Murphy (23 Sep 2013)

I use Co2 supermarket/sodastream system with the UP atomizer with no problems as yet.  Just doesn't last very long compared with a FE


----------



## Ben C (25 Sep 2013)

Thanks Brian - an atomiser is next on my list. Just waiting for the last Friday of the month..!


----------



## IanD (25 Sep 2013)

I had trouble with the solenoid on the co2 supermarket reg but kudos to them for clear instructions on how to resolve and were happy to replace if it didn't work out.


----------

